

Building a data-driven approach to keeping users' email addresses up-to-date - twakefield
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/45366504974/building-a-data-driven-approach-to-keeping-users

======
old-gregg
Here's another thing you can do in your app: employ a custom frequency of
periodic emails on a per-user basis. It doesn't help to keep emailing someone
who never reads your stuff, they either do not need/like your product and
ignoring you, or (and this is much worse) they're reporting your mailings as
"spam". That, if left untreated, may affect the "spamicity score" of your
domain: not good.

~~~
royyoung
I need to do this, thank you @old-gregg.

------
royyoung
Post-author here. This was a fun sample app to build. Heroku scheduler made it
really easy to deploy the invoice emails on a set schedule. If you have any
feedback on ways to improve the app or if you would have done anything
differently, let me know.

~~~
cglee
Awesome write up Roy!

~~~
royyoung
Thank you Chris.

------
IheartApplesDix
It would probably be better from a economic standpoint just to let your users
keep using the email that they are used to using on your site.

~~~
ferrantim
This wouldn't work though where the username != email address which is a
pretty common situation.

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Also, this won't work if your website is actually a corn field.

